# PFD Zipper Repair - Preferably close to home (Vail Valley)



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Doe's anyone know of any shop or individual that can help me out? Closed two of my PFD's in the tail gate and smashed the zipper pulls. Local shop doesn't do repairs and the manufacturer doesn't either. Eagle River Valley or Roaring Fork Valley is about as far as I'd like to travel or ship, but would entertain Denver or Junction.
Thanks


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

See if you can revert to a previous version of your Portable Document Format file....

Oh. Wait. Maybe you mean Personal Flotation Device. That's different. 

I live in a small city, and we have an outdoor goods repair shop. There's other shops in the bigger cities north and south of here. I'd do a search for outdoor repair in your area. Zippers are a pain in the butt, but a professional can help. You'll likely have to replace the entire zipper. Not cheap, but possibly cheaper than replacing your vest. Or if your vest is old, maybe it's time to think about replacing it. A repair like this makes the vest no bueno for places like Grand Canyon if the ranger can tell it's been repaired.


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

Will Amette said:


> A repair like this makes the vest no bueno for places like Grand Canyon if the ranger can tell it's been repaired.


Came here to say the same thing. I can think of a couple rangers who won't let that fly. OEM stiches only.


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Haha, PDF's.. oops. Fixed.
Yeah, it seem like there are no good options. They're not primary vests, just two extras for my boat. They're just in really good shape and it feels like a waste when it's a small 1 inch piece of plastic ruining the whole vest.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

IMHO If the original manufacture is unwilling to repair it then I would retire them. Regardless of age and cost. Only reason why is because this is a tool used for safety. Removing/replacing/repairing anything on it changes the product from the original standards it was certified to. YMMV


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

TonyMancuso said:


> Came here to say the same thing. I can think of a couple rangers who won't let that fly. OEM stiches only.



I do know a fellow who sewed on some loops on the bottom edge of his PFD so he could attach leg straps. Peggy didn't even notice. Same trip another person had a patch that was purchased at Phantom Ranch on a previous trip that was sewed on and that vest failed inspection. Had it been ironed-on, it wouldn't have been a problem. Odd, right? 



jalthage said:


> Haha, PDF's.. oops. Fixed.
> Yeah, it seem like there are no good options. They're not primary vests, just two extras for my boat. They're just in really good shape and it feels like a waste when it's a small 1 inch piece of plastic ruining the whole vest.


Talk to the outdoor repair shop. Zippers are replaced all the time. If you have a SCUBA shop, they might do it. They have to fix drysuit zippers. There's another option I won't mention because it defeats the locking mechanism on the zipper pull.

There's something to be said or pull-over-your-head vests like the Green Jacket or my old Aquavest. No zipper to break. I'm one of the weird ones who doesn't like the new Green Jacket nearly as much as my old Aquavest.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If you aren't gonna use it for the Grand...you can just put a key ring on and use that. Having the zipper shuttle replaced is an option too but I'm not sure who would do that in the Valley so you'll likely have to ship it somewhere.

There are definitely zipper repair specialists out there...but you'd probably have to send it to them.

As for the Grand...Peggy isn't there anymore...but current Rangers are still very picky about stuff and I've seen them fail vests for broken zipper pulls that have been replaced by anything else. I'm not saying I would do this... but If its your favorite vest and you think its safe....I'd just bring one that passes and leave the one with the broken zipper pull in the vehicle...and then just get it out after ranger check in. I've never had my PFD (or my PDF) checked after the initial check in. I've never had a problem with any other rivers...so just do something that works.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Replacing a zipper slider is pretty straight forward. With the right repair kit parts the results look just like the original.
Here is a video with detailed instructions. Lots of repair kit available, I keep a few of these in my boating gear for field repairs.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Speaking as a retired Westwater volunteer Ranger, if it's repaired, it'll fail. No repairs, rips, tears or other alterations are permitted..

I'll tell you the same thing I told hundreds of people over the years. "So, you're telling me your life isn't worth $200.00?"

All the money we spend on gear and the latest greatest newfangled thing to come down the pipe, and we forget that the PFD is the only thing between life and death in an emergency.. Buy a new one..


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

High Fashion Fabrics in Grand Junction on Patterson near 1st Street can repair it. You probably need to bring it in in person and make sure it’s clean no sand in pockets the old guy doesn’t want dirt in his store. 
He can fix it so even MNichols can‘t tell it’s repaired. And it will be as good and as safe as new no sewing or alterations required.
He fixed mine a few years back and now my worry is that the Coast Guard sticker is nearing unreadability.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

MNichols said:


> I'll tell you the same thing I told hundreds of people over the years. "So, you're telling me your life isn't worth $200.00?"


My response would be... "Are you really telling me to go spend $200 to buy a new one just because an easily replaceable piece of plastic that costs a few bucks broke on an otherwise perfectly serviceable and safe piece of gear?"


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> My response would be... "Are you really telling me to go spend $200 to buy a new one just because an easily replaceable piece of plastic that costs a few bucks broke on an otherwise perfectly serviceable and safe piece of gear?"


Yes…no repair unless done by the manufacturer (or someone who’s certified) can certify it back to the original parameters…I don’t understand why it’s that hard to comprehend. Everyone should know and understand our PFDs are rated for specific activities. To be approved for said rating it must meet said ISO/ANSI/coast guard ratings and testing procedures. We aren’t talking about a text, jacket, sleeping bag, etc…we are talking about a safety device. Anything safety that gets damaged or impaired in any way should be retired and replaced.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> My response would be... "Are you really telling me to go spend $200 to buy a new one just because an easily replaceable piece of plastic that costs a few bucks broke on an otherwise perfectly serviceable and safe piece of gear?"


Coming from the man that spent $600 on a hot tent...

They're the rules, the Coast guard made them, the federal government follows them.. you do as you wish my friend but it had really sucked to be at boundary, or lees ferry, or some other remote put in that's run by the federal government and be prevented from launching...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

westwatercuban said:


> Yes…no repair unless done by the manufacturer (or someone who’s certified) can certify it back to the original parameters…I don’t understand why it’s that hard to comprehend. Everyone should know and understand our PFDs are rated for specific activities. To be approved for said rating it must meet said ISO/ANSI/coast guard ratings and testing procedures. We aren’t talking about a text, jacket, sleeping bag, etc…we are talking about a safety device. Anything safety that gets damaged or impaired in any way should be retired and replaced.


I understand... but disagree with the line of thinking especially when common sense is ignored over arbitrarily enforced regulations.

Breaking the pull tab off of zipper...and replacing it with one that is functionally identical (or even an upgrade)... should not render it useless or out of spec.

The first time you use that PFD the functionality degrades. I've seen 20 year old PFD's that are sun faded and the floatation majorly degraded get accepted but a 6 month old PFD that had a broken pull tab on the zipper that was replaced is somehow a safety violation?




MNichols said:


> Coming from the man that spent $600 on a hot tent...
> 
> They're the rules, the Coast guard made them, the federal government follows them.. you do as you wish my friend but it had really sucked to be at boundary, or lees ferry, or some other remote put in that's run by the federal government and be prevented from launching...


If I had to replace my PFD every time it faded, got scratched or torn, or a replaceable item broke....I wouldn't be able to afford a $600 hot tent setup would I?

Lee's, and evidently Westwater when Marshal Nichols is there, are the only places I've seen any kind of scrutiny to the level you are talking about.

Idaho, including the Middle Fork, doesn't give a flying fuck if you even have a PFD with you. They don't count them, they don't look at them, they don't give you a ticket or even say anything about it if you aren't wearing it ANYWHERE on the river. Don't mess up the resource...otherwise its up to personal choice.

I just did a Lodore trip... the dude just had us hold up PFD's to make sure we had them...didn't even get within 10ft of them.

DId I mention arbitrary?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Lee's, and evidently Westwater when Marshal Nichols is there, are the only places I've seen any kind of scrutiny to the level you are talking about.


You evidently haven't met the new ranger Bobby Brennan.. You think I was a stickler ? I can't hold a candle to him...

It's always been that way at Westwater, as long as I can remember.. It's not arbitrary there, I can't speak to other rivers than the Colorado though.. I DO know that Ranger Peggy almost failed my 6 month old PFD, extrasport rescue vest, cause the foam had shrunk .5 inches.. ALMOST, but they DO check.. 

With the zipper, the locking mechanisim is what they are looking for. It either locks or it doesn't, and a ring, which most people replace the pull with, defeats the locking mechanisim.. 

As I said Josh Hallenbeck, you do as you wish. Good luck to ya....

It's conversations like this that make me not want to post anything anymore...


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

PFD trivia:

Type II - basically horse collars - were approved for the Grand Canyon until some time in the early 80's. I know because I ran my first Grand private in '81 and they were allowed then. Not Mae West's (that would be Type I - and was state of the art for the first decade of my boating career) - Type II, the little U-shaped vest you could buy at Yellow Front for less than $10. No outfitter used 'em and I never saw any private do so either, but they were "approved." 

You can easily test the buoyancy of your device by wrapping a 15 or 20 pound weight in it and using a swimming pool (or stock tank if you're Marshall...). I had an early 90's HiFloat that was rated at 27# flotation, I tested it 2013 before a Grand trip with 25# in it and it was fine but so sweat-stained and discolored, including faded USCG certification, that I discarded it. 

Time isn't necessarily the death of your PFD: how much it's used (days on the river), UV exposure, and maintenance (yes, they need a scrub down and rinse occasionally or often, depending on use...) are all factors. Toothbrush and fresh water rinse are great for zippers, I use the lube as well but unsure it really helps. Take care of your gear and (hope) it will take care of you. Your PFD is the second most important thing you bring to the river, after your brain...


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

What would Stan do?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

MNichols said:


> You evidently haven't met the new ranger Bobby Brennan.. You think I was a stickler ? I can't hold a candle to him...
> 
> I'm on a first name basis and normally pretty friendly with Bob... he's never asked to look at my PFD up close... he just wants to see if everyone has one...





> It's always been that way at Westwater, as long as I can remember.. It's not arbitrary there, I can't speak to other rivers than the Colorado though.. I DO know that Ranger Peggy almost failed my 6 month old PFD, extrasport rescue vest, cause the foam had shrunk .5 inches.. ALMOST, but they DO check..


As I said... Lee's is the only place I personally know of that goes over every PFD with a fine tooth comb. Love Peggy and in my experience her giving people a hard time about new gear is probably because you were being difficult about something else.



> With the zipper, the locking mechanisim is what they are looking for. It either locks or it doesn't, and a ring, which most people replace the pull with, defeats the locking mechanisim..


I'm aware of why a key ring might fail.... but I said replacing a zipper with a functionally identical one... like the OP said he wanted to do. Not every zippered vest has a zipper locking mechanism and the main requirement for a whitewater PFD vs other type III PFD's is the lower buckle.



> As I said Josh Hallenbeck, you do as you wish. Good luck to ya....
> 
> It's conversations like this that make me not want to post anything anymore...


Says the guy who came in with a snarky personal response   Your back and forth diatribes in "The Eddy" are cool....but you draw the line at PFD enforcement discussion huh?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Will Amette said:


> There's something to be said or pull-over-your-head vests like the Green Jacket or my old Aquavest. No zipper to break. I'm one of the weird ones who doesn't like the new Green Jacket nearly as much as my old Aquavest.


I 2nd the Aquavest. I have a remake Astral did many years back . I wish they’d make it again as a special edition.


----------

